# Boulder to Longmont commute help.



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'll probably be living in Longmont next year and I'll be working in an office at 11th and Spruce in downtwon Boulder. I'll be commuting by bike several days a week. 

I have a good sense of how to get from Boulder to Longmont generally, but I need some help on the best routes from downtown Boulder to the Diagaonal. 

Gracias.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I'll probably be living in Longmont next year and I'll be working in an office at 11th and Spruce in downtwon Boulder. I'll be commuting by bike several days a week.
> 
> I have a good sense of how to get from Boulder to Longmont generally, but I need some help on the best routes from downtown Boulder to the Diagaonal.
> 
> Gracias.


Pearl runs right into the diagonal. I think there is a bike path most of the way. You can also head out old Valmont and that runs through Gunbarrel and hooks up with the diagonal.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Pearl runs right into the diagonal. I think there is a bike path most of the way. You can also head out old Valmont and that runs through Gunbarrel and hooks up with the diagonal.


Yeah, maybe Pearl would be the easiest.

What's old Valmont?


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Pearl to Foothills...*

...is an option, but you're going to be going across the worst of Boulder's traffic. What I'd probably do is go to Broadway, take Broadway north, which is a pretty standard bike route and has a bike lane, then out 36 north to Nelson Road, which will bring you into the Diagonal...or, depending on where you're going in Longmont, maybe go up Nelson to Airport, or something like that. The Diagonal is okay, and has a decent shoulder you can ride two abreast, but the traffic and pollution is horrendous during commute hours, especially around IBM. Broadway to 36, on the other hand, is a standard bike route, and very bike friendly. 

You can also go up Broadway, across Iris (east) to 28th, north on 28th, east on Jay Road, which will take you to the Diagonal. You can also go across Jay to N. 51st, take it North, it'll take you around the Boulder Res. and up to Niwot Road. It's a dirt road around the res. but fairly compacted...people do it on road bikes all the time...and it's a really pretty, quiet ride...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...is an option, but you're going to be going across the worst of Boulder's traffic. What I'd probably do is go to Broadway, take Broadway north, which is a pretty standard bike route and has a bike lane, then out 36 north to Nelson Road, which will bring you into the Diagonal...or, depending on where you're going in Longmont, maybe go up Nelson to Airport, or something like that. The Diagonal is okay, and has a decent shoulder you can ride two abreast, but the traffic and pollution is horrendous during commute hours, especially around IBM. Broadway to 36, on the other hand, is a standard bike route, and very bike friendly.
> 
> You can also go up Broadway, across Iris (east) to 28th, north on 28th, east on Jay Road, which will take you to the Diagonal. You can also go across Jay to N. 51st, take it North, it'll take you around the Boulder Res. and up to Niwot Road. It's a dirt road around the res. but fairly compacted...people do it on road bikes all the time...and it's a really pretty, quiet ride...


Yeah, I'm really familiar with all those roads. I went to CU for a total of 7 years. The problem is that going on Nelson adds quite a few miles. I've never found the Diagonal to be that bad. 

Maybe sliding through town up Folsom to Jay Road is another option.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Yeah, I'm really familiar with all those roads. I went to CU for a total of 7 years. The problem is that going on Nelson adds quite a few miles. I've never found the Diagonal to be that bad.
> 
> Maybe sliding through town up Folsom to Jay Road is another option.


Folsom is a good one because it has a bike path the whole way. Head to Jay and then take the diagonal the rest of the way.


----------



## bobsmargs (Aug 13, 2004)

I've done the opposite commute. I'd go:
Longmont to Boulder:
Diagonal -> Jay -> left on 47th -> Valmont
Boulder to Longmont:
Valmont -> 47th -> Diagonal

Random notes:
-You DO NOT want to ride on the Diagonal south of Iris. It would be very dangerous.
-There is a bike path next to 47th between Valmont and Iris, which is shorter/faster than riding on the road there.
-Making a left turn from Jay on to the diagonal can be time consuming, as the light is slow, and there is a lot of traffic.

Also, check out this (6mb pdf file):
http://www.bouldercolorado.gov/files/Go Boulder/master_bike_map.pdf

And see if you can get an Ecopass to take the Bolt bus in case of bad weather or other problems. They will take bikes.

Have fun...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

bobsmargs said:


> And see if you can get an Ecopass to take the Bolt bus in case of bad weather or other problems. They will take bikes.


I think there's a program where I can get a discounted Ecopass as I will work downtown.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Also an excellent suggestion...*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Folsom is a good one because it has a bike path the whole way. Head to Jay and then take the diagonal the rest of the way.


...yep, going all the way out to Nelson will add lots of miles and some serious hills...and the Diagonal (north of 47th) is certainly doable...lots and lots of bikers/bike commuters on this route...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...lots and lots of bikers/bike commuters on this route...


Hopefully some broad shouldered guys I can draft on.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

Pablo said:


> I think there's a program where I can get a discounted Ecopass as I will work downtown.


When I worked downtown Boulder in 2006, they had a program where businesses could get free Ecopasses (sponsored by Dtown Boulder).


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is the way I would get from the Diagonal to Downtown.
Use the bike path to get off the Diagonal and onto 47th. Take it as far South as you want and then head in.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Here is the way I would get from the Diagonal to Downtown.
> Use the bike path to get off the Diagonal and onto 47th. Take it as far South as you want and then head in.


That looks pretty good. On the way home, I'd probably need to take 47th up to Jay. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SenorBlanco said:


> When I worked downtown Boulder in 2006, they had a program where businesses could get free Ecopasses (sponsored by Dtown Boulder).


They still have this program. Sweet. I can at least commute one way in the mornings, even in the winter, and bus it home.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> That looks pretty good. On the way home, I'd probably need to take 47th up to Jay.
> 
> Thanks.


I thought you would take 36 up to Lyons and then back in for a longer ride home. If you really want to make it a ride, then stop by the General Store in Ward for a snack before heading home.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> I thought you would take 36 up to Lyons and then back in for a longer ride home. If you really want to make it a ride, then stop by the General Store in Ward for a snack before heading home.


Nah, I'll proabaly help out public transportation by towing the RTD busses a few times a week. We all need to do our part.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Nah, I'll proabaly help out public transportation by towing the RTD busses a few times a week. We all need to do our part.


You, sir, are a good citizen. :thumbsup:


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I'll probably be living in Longmont next year and I'll be working in an office at 11th and Spruce in downtwon Boulder. I'll be commuting by bike several days a week.
> 
> I have a good sense of how to get from Boulder to Longmont generally, but I need some help on the best routes from downtown Boulder to the Diagaonal.
> 
> Gracias.


Here's an option. it's bike path up to Diagaonal that avoids busy intersections that crosses 28th street. Basically its Folsom-Goose something bike path)- 47th-Diagaonal. I use it all the time. http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1860999


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> Here's an option. it's bike path up to Diagaonal that avoids busy intersections that crosses 28th street. Basically its Folsom-Goose something bike path)- 47th-Diagaonal. I use it all the time. http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1860999


Very helpful. I saw that path a million times but never took it east of Folsom. As a spoiled student I was always taking Folsom to head up on the the climbs north of town. Thanks.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*XLNT suggestion...*



WAZCO said:


> Here's an option. it's bike path up to Diagaonal that avoids busy intersections that crosses 28th street. Basically its Folsom-Goose something bike path)- 47th-Diagaonal. I use it all the time. http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1860999


...that's the bike path option I was trying to come up with, but couldn't. It's a really pretty ride, too...


----------



## DonkeyMan (Mar 23, 2007)

WAZCO said:


> Here's an option. it's bike path up to Diagaonal that avoids busy intersections that crosses 28th street. Basically its Folsom-Goose something bike path)- 47th-Diagaonal. I use it all the time. http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1860999


Good option :thumbsup: , I use that bike path (Goose creek path) on daily basis. It's the best way to get from east to west boulder. Also, it's not as busy as Boulder Creek.


----------

